# Accidentally bought weird thermometer...



## shmeashmea (Jul 24, 2014)

I assumed all thermometers were alike...I was wrong. 

I bought this one:






and I have no idea how to read it. "1, 1, 2, 2, 3, 3, 4?" "0, 5, 0, 5, 0, 5?" I can only find one website with information on this specific thermometer, and it's in a different language. It's only 3 bucks so it's easy to replace, I'm just curious if I can make do with this one.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Any where in the green should be 76-80??


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

of all the options of cheap thermometers often at the checkout as impulse buys, why would you choose that one? haha


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

it may not be a thermometer at all, it might be a hygrometer and I have zero knowledge of those things. I am guessing by the brand name of it, it maybe an off shore product.


----------



## shmeashmea (Jul 24, 2014)

nigerian prince said:


> of all the options of cheap thermometers often at the checkout as impulse buys, why would you choose that one? haha


This was one of two in the LPS, and I didn't look closely- they looked identical at first glance >.< Didn't notice it until I was home and it was in the tank already. Definitely a blonde moment haha


----------



## shmeashmea (Jul 24, 2014)

Clownloachlover said:


> it may not be a thermometer at all, it might be a hygrometer and I have zero knowledge of those things. I am guessing by the brand name of it, it maybe an off shore product.


Hygrometers measure the moisture in the air haha, this is definitely meant to be submersed in water...but you're right, definitely offshore and probably not for measuring temperature. I'll go grab the right one today


----------



## pistachoo (Sep 6, 2010)

shmeashmea said:


> I assumed all thermometers were alike...I was wrong.
> 
> I bought this one:
> View attachment 62257
> and I have no idea how to read it. "1, 1, 2, 2, 3, 3, 4?" "0, 5, 0, 5, 0, 5?" I can only find one website with information on this specific thermometer, and it's in a different language. It's only 3 bucks so it's easy to replace, I'm just curious if I can make do with this one.


I can't make out the graduations in the photo: too small. Bit of a wild guess but, if the numbers are like this...

4 | | 5
4 | | 0
3 | | 5
3 | | 0
2 | | 5
2 | | 0
1 | | 5
1 | | 0

...could it mean 10°, 15°, 20°, 25°, 30°, 35°, 40°, 45°, in degrees Celcius?


----------



## Florios (Mar 16, 2013)

id probablt go with whats above, but if you stay in the green youll be fine with most fish assuming its the same as others.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

its a hygrometer


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

I was able to blow the picture up a bit. I agree 100% with pistachoo


----------

